# Do NOT stress over the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment Examination



## EmilyLitella

I took the online exam this morning.  It took 2 of the 3.5 hours to complete.  It was extremely straightforward with no trick questions.  Be prepared, but do not stress about this exam.  If you know the guidelines and have a good basic to intermediate knowledge of ICD-10-CM, you will do fine.  That is all.  Good luck!


----------



## SteveCTT

Emily,

Did you use one of the Draft editions of ICD-10 from AAPC or another source?

Steve


----------



## SteveCTT

Emily,

Did you use one of the Draft editions of ICD-10 from AAPC or another source?

Steve


----------



## cinful

*ICD10 Proficiiency Exam*

Thanks, Emily, that's good to know.  and, congratulations to you!


----------



## JudyW

SteveCTT said:


> Emily,
> 
> Did you use one of the Draft editions of ICD-10 from AAPC or another source?
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve,
The Draft ICD-10-CM is all we have at this time.  Hope that helps. I agree with Emily and good luck to each of you and congrats to Emily.


----------



## bstephen

*test*

I tried to take it this morning, but the test shut down on me twice.  I called the AAPC a couple of times for assist.  They are having technical difficulties with the test.  The test now has a notice that says it is down until further notice.  Stressful.  Anyone else had this experience?


----------



## EmilyLitella

I took the test EARLY on Friday morning.  A half hour after I completed it, I logged back into the AAPC and the system was down.  I was not able to print out my certificate at home.  I tried printing it out at work, but was informed that the website had been down since Friday.  I am waiting to hear back from the AAPC about my certificate.  Hoping I don't have to take the exam again, even though it was not difficult.  

I would have thought that they would have worked out all the bugs in an online test like this BEFORE they rolled it out.  Especially to those of us who have to report back to their employers with the results.  Aggravating.


----------



## michaelloss

*Proficiency Test*

Yes, I took the test, was complete in 1.5 hours.  There were no questions on the rules, just coding question after coding question.  I got 80%, just enough to pass if it had been the real deal.

Probably take the Real Deal this week.

Michael Loss


----------



## malasharma

AAPC's site is still down. It says to check back on thursday.


----------



## mitchellde

I called and was told it will probably be Friday even though the site says Thursday.


----------



## sgardi01

Thanks for the advice! We have been stressing in our office about taking the test...


----------



## EmilyLitella

Received an e-mail that the site is down indefinitely and they are still working on the problem.  

It is what it is folks.  If my results are lost as a result of the website crash, I will just have someone at the AAPC reset my exam and take the test again.  On the up side, it's not a difficult exam at all.  If someone could post when the site is back up again, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Fran Born

*Proficiency Assessment*

Anyone know when it will be up and running? I went in today and it's still not available.
Very frustrating...


----------



## dipatterson

*ICD-10 post assessment*

That is great to know.  Was all ready to take the assessment yesterday but ran into "technical difficulties" on the site.


----------



## pandorarose3

Well you can't anticipate EVERYTHING with a website.  They may have had a server go down which does happen.  And that is something that you can't ever anticipate.


----------



## monika65

*exam info*

Hello,
anybody that took the exam already, how does this actually work. when you went on aapc and payed for the exam - then what - do you get a special sign in or reference number, do you have to do the exam right then?
Any info is appreciated


----------



## SVarney

When I purchased it, it appeared under my Purchases online. When you are ready, go to this section and select it. It will ask you to confirm that you are in fact ready, and then it will bring you to the exam.


----------



## greene_sk@co.brown.wi.us

mitchellde said:


> I called and was told it will probably be Friday even though the site says Thursday.



for the icd10 cm  did anyone buy the book?  or just the practice test?


----------



## deirdre

*ICD-10 proficiency*

Took the proficiency assessment today and passed!  Knowing the guidelines definitely helps. Took the practice test yesterday and did well so I knew I was ready. Also had over an hour still left on the timer. I did a quick review of my choices, glad I didn't make any changes. Also having completed the anatomy and pathophysiology modules, reviewing Coding Edge A&P and ICD-10 tips helped too!  I was stressing myself for nothing.


----------



## huntersmum

*Took and passed today!*

I decided to take this today and passed it with no problems and about 1 hour left on the clock.  It is very straight forward!  I am glad that is one less thing to think about!


----------



## LorraineK

Took my assessment yesterday morning - had over an hour to spare and got 95% - I missed 5 questions and am irritated about that!  

Read your guidelines - it's just that simple! I used my 2014 draft edition of ICD-10 - DO NOT stress is the best advice!

Lorraine

Lorraine Began, CPC, CPC-I, AHIMA Approved ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer
Clinical Language Analyst
Maxim Healthcare Services


----------



## msoutherland1@yahoo.com

michaelloss said:


> Yes, I took the test, was complete in 1.5 hours.  There were no questions on the rules, just coding question after coding question.  I got 80%, just enough to pass if it had been the real deal.
> 
> Probably take the Real Deal this week.
> 
> Michael Loss


I'm confused.  You mentioned you took the test and got 80% if it had been the real deal, and you will probably take the Real Deal this week. If you took the test and passed, why do you have to take another test.  Or is there another test now?


----------



## cantonminor1279@yahoo.com

*Where can I find this practice test?*

Can I find it on here somewhere or do I need to find it on a different site?Thank you!


----------



## amy_mousie

*ICD-10-CM Assessment*

Don't stress over this.  Know your guidelines. Those with their current coding credentials already have the basic's - I am ICD-10-CM Proficient.


----------



## keke74

Hello,

I purchased the practice test and went through that once. Then the following week, I decided to go for it. I took the exam and I passed with a little over an hour to spare! My goal was to take the exam before the New Year and pass it and I achieved my goal! Congratulations to all that have passed the exam and for those that haven't taken the exam yet, don't stress out. It's not the beast you think it is. I agree that knowing your guidelines is very beneficial. Good luck!!


----------



## ktonnu

What happened after u pass the icd10 assessment? Meaning certificate or anything? Or how do AAPC know we pass? Any posting to our accounts? Please advise if anyone know this answer. My work place need proof that we pass so they can reimburse.. Please help


----------



## cfassett001

I got a certificate saying I was ICD10 proficient. Other than that, there is no change to your credential. If you go to the site under certification verification, you can put in your number and last name and it will state that you passed your proficiency and when. Once 12/31 passes, if you haven't passed you won't be able to keep the credential so I guess they figured there was no need to put a designator on the actual credential.


----------



## BenCrocker

Would be nice to have SOME visual record however, like saying passed when you click on the receipt of the test.


----------



## danachock

*ICD 10 Proficiency Assessment*

Hi, I want to provide a SINCERE THANK YOU to everyone that posted on this thread. I woke up today knowing I wanted to first take the practice proficiency followed by the actual Proficiency. The practice was purchased on Friday but wasn't available to me to access today. Feeling discouraged I was looking at this thread and it provided me with the inspiration to "go ahead and give it a shot"! I have been studying/reviewing the principals all week knowing that this was the date I wanted to pass my ICD 10 Proficiency. About an hour ago I finished about an hour early with a 74/75 score. 
Once again thanks so much & have a great day!
Dana Chock, CPC, CCA, CANPC, CHONC, CPMA, CPB


----------



## Texascoder64

do you get ceu's for completion of the Proficiency exam?


----------



## Ellacott

Is ICD10 PCS included in the assessment?


----------



## BenCrocker

Ellacott said:


> Is ICD10 PCS included in the assessment?



No, just CM.


----------



## Ellacott

Thanks


----------



## Carann

*ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment*

Does anyone know if this assessment is based on scenarios where we fill in the blanks or is this multiple choice or a combination?


----------



## CodingKing

Carann said:


> Does anyone know if this assessment is based on scenarios where we fill in the blanks or is this multiple choice or a combination?



all questions are Multiple choice


----------

